# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  spiral staircases in Melbourne area?

## brettule

I'm looking for someone who sells/builds spiral staircases in a more classic or sympathetic style in the Melbourne area. It's just a small space 1300mm opening but I don't think that is a problem for most. Any recommendations?

----------


## danielhobby

Hi mate,there are three spiral stair manufacturers in melbourne,one being enzies in fairfield,next being economy spiral stairs(seaford vic) aka spiralworks in sydney etc and myself being heritage spiral stairs in epping but i am on a two year break from manufacturing stairs as i have been at it for 35 years and am over it.i am happy to discuss your needs and help if possible but feel it should be done off of public forum.pm me if you feel like it and we can go from there.cheers danny

----------

